# Maya or 3D Max



## ruturaj3 (Jul 24, 2008)

HI,
i know this question is not directly related with programming. But still i m asking in this section.

One of my friend wants to  learn any animation or modeling software. 
He wants to wich is better sw to start with maya or 3D Max. 
Also in industry(now & in the future) wich sw is used more.

Anybody knows any institute in mumbai who conduct these courses.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 24, 2008)

Maya personal learning edition - for learning

3ds max isnt free


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 24, 2008)

ruturaj3 said:


> HI,
> i know this question is not directly related with programming. But still i m asking in this section.
> 
> One of my friend wants to  learn any animation or modeling software.
> ...



both are from the same company, and not much different, you can pick any one and start learning


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Maya personal learning edition - for learning
> 
> 3ds max isnt free


+1

get maya ple, learn it, become good, when you are confident just go pro, then earn both cash and kudos


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 24, 2008)

From what i know i'd say, Maya is the way to go


----------



## elenec (Jul 24, 2008)

ruturaj3 said:


> HI,
> i know this question is not directly related with programming. But still i m asking in this section.
> 
> One of my friend wants to  learn any animation or modeling software.
> ...



Hi ruturaj,

for 3d animation, 3ds max is used more due to it user friendly interface and tons of features as compared to maya. i personally prefer 3ds max but it is not free  as compared to maya

your friend can learn animation through online  tutorial as listed in this website
*usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=5659517 
or join institute as listed in this website
 *saarc.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?siteID=5967151&id=6162902

Regards,
Ankur


----------



## windchimes (Jul 28, 2008)

Max is much more easy to learn than maya.

Maya is more used in movies where as Max is used for games as well as architecture
visualization.

Bottomline if you are trying to learn the basics start with max.

MOST IMPORTANT, for learning the stuff, you need to understand the basics not the tools.
Tools change while the basics remain the same.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 28, 2008)

ax3 said:


> 3D MAX ........ maya is phus ....... max is in demand .......



What?   I don think so.............


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 31, 2008)

elenec said:


> Hi ruturaj,
> 
> for 3d animation, 3ds max is used more due to it user friendly interface and tons of features as compared to maya. i personally prefer 3ds max but it is not free  as compared to maya
> 
> Ankur




Free in the sense????


----------



## rags (Jul 31, 2008)

Maya is for learners


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

your friend should start with Maya to learn the basics


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 31, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Free in the sense????


maya learning edition=free
max=no learning ediion + retail costs a lot


----------



## elenec (Aug 5, 2008)

also U can obtain trail version of 3dsmax thro' autodesk website but it will work for 30 days


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

elenec said:


> Hi ruturaj,
> 
> for 3d animation, 3ds max is used more due to it user friendly interface and tons of features as compared to maya. i personally prefer 3ds max but it is not free  as compared to maya
> 
> ...


Who told you that 3dsmax is used more?
Do you know about XSI,Houdini?

Here is their demoreel 
*www.softimage.com/products/xsi/gallery/default.aspx
See in how many movies XSI was used.And yeah most of the production houses have all the packages.Maya,max,xsi,houdini it doesnt matter.And they all have their advantages and disadvantages.Maya is best used for character animation.I am a maya user.While applications like XSI and Houdini are slowly becoming popular.Both maya and max are products of autodesk now so in the next coming years they will have same features.

To make it simple

If you want to make your career in gaming industry then 3dsmax is the way to go.
And for films etc maya is mostly used.But there is no restriction on what application you use.They just want their work.They dont care about what application you use.And you can easily import and export files from maya to max or vice-versa.So i dont think it will be a problem.
Start learning blender for 3D basics.Its open source.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 5, 2008)

^^The King has spoken 

@gaurav_indian: how about a comparison between Blender and Maya PLE ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^The King has spoken
> 
> @gaurav_indian: how about a comparison between Blender and Maya PLE ?



Dont underestimate blender lol.I can show some of blender's work and you will be amazed(not my work though).Its free,fast and light on system.But production houses hardly use this software.Where as Maya is overall a very good and complete software package.No comparison b/w maya and blender.Both have their own unique features.If you want to learn about 3d basics you can start with any software.

If you ask me then XSI is the future.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 5, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Dont underestimate blender lol.I can show some of blender's work and you will be amazed(not my work though).Its free,fast and light on system.But production houses hardly use this software.Where as Maya is overall a very good and complete software package.No comparison b/w maya and blender.Both have their own unique features.If you want to learn about 3d basics you can start with any software.
> 
> If you ask me then XSI is the future.


Ofcource I am not underestimating blender.
Bada Paisa Khargosh toh dekh liya mai ne 
But I am asking about Maya PERSONAL LEARNING EDITION, the free thing, compared to Blender. Since both run on my linux system, I want to know which is easier on starters and which has more advanced features.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Ofcource I am not underestimating blender.
> Bada Paisa Khargosh toh dekh liya mai ne
> But I am asking about Maya PERSONAL LEARNING EDITION, the free thing, compared to Blender. Since both run on my linux system, I want to know which is easier on starters and which has more advanced features.



Google sketchup.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 5, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Google sketchup.


not THAT low


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

Get maya for 3d objects,modelling and animations,movies etc.And if u want to make professional games like dmc4 and all (i guess its not possible without a team?)then get 3Ds MAX . Also maya is more easier to learn then 3ds max


----------

